# 2008 585 Ultra



## aks585 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have looked everywhere for a 2008 585 Ultra frameset and can't find one. Do any of you know if there are any bike shops or anything in your area that has one in black in a size LARGE????

Please help me if you can. I had a 585 in white and sold it earlier this year when I moved but now I'm wanting another. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Assuming this is what you're after...Maybe give these guys a call? 
http://www.bikesale.com/2008-look-585-frame.aspx

I bought my bike from them and they are very cool guys to deal with. Ask for John or Greg and tell them Chris in Vancouver, Wa. sent ya. (Only if they can help you out though lol... )


----------



## sshakari (Jan 20, 2006)

I got my frame from Excel Sports, they have them on sale:
585 ultra


----------



## gosandbox (Dec 29, 2008)

*I have a 585 for you!*

I have a gently used BLACK 585 ULTRA in Large to sell you. It was used one season, it looks like new. Please call me 858-967-9687 or email [email protected] so we can talk. I think you'll like the condition its in as well as the price! thanks, james


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My LBS in Irvine, CA has one in large built with Red if you are interested.


----------

